
Federal investigation of Facebook could hold Zuckerberg accountable on privacy - spking
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/04/19/federal-investigation-facebook-could-hold-mark-zuckerberg-accountable-privacy-sources-say/
======
karangoeluw
You can't be the CEO, chairman of the board, and majority voting shareholder,
and not be accountable.

~~~
MRD85
While I agree I really can't see him being held responsible by US laws.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
or any other national or international court for this matter

------
maxheadroom
For those of us facing the GDPR pay-wall:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20190419064551/https://www.washi...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190419064551/https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/04/19/federal-
investigation-facebook-could-hold-mark-zuckerberg-accountable-privacy-sources-
say/)

